# LFS drawing on fish w/ permanent marker???? WTF



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Went into the local fish store the other day to ask about some live plants (which she had none of, and told me she can't order any right now, unless i make a huge order) and noticed some white molly's in a tank i had never seen before.

The reason they caught my eye is because a couple had blue or red or green stars on their sides, some had colored dots on them, some had other designs. She called them "tattooed mollys." 

It looked like to me she literally wrote all over them w/ some type of marker.

Anyone else seen something like this? It's a terrible fish store, this appears to be another reason I won't go back in there.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

Horrible. Glad you won't patronize such crap.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Here ya go

UnderwaterTimes.com | Pet Stores Offer Tattooed Fis


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Lots of LFS's and fish vendors will inject colored dye under a fish's skin in attempts to spruce up otherwise "common" breeds. It's a very sad and cruel practice and I would blacklist that LFS if I were you.


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

we read an article about it, a while back and I think they said they even use lasers to make some of them. Such a horrible thing.


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

i have a question about this, everyone seems to be talking so bad about it, Does it actually harm the fish in any way? 

(i dont have any nor have i seen any so dont think im supporting it) 

Also isnt this like glofish? dianos that have flourescent color?


----------



## mike63 (Mar 18, 2011)

comemmon !!! man!??


----------



## sharkattack (Feb 28, 2011)

Is it something to report as illegal or anything in the US? I already hate this fish store anyways. Thus just adds more reasons to hate then


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Not illegal to do, Im sure the fish feel it since alot of the ink is directly on their lateral lines, and if those get punctured they tend to die off so in turn yeah in the end its deadly to a fish.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It harms the fish more than just hurting it while its being done it also shortens the life span of it. With the glofish, that is done genetically using genes from a jellyfish. There is a article about how its done. Just google glofish and it will pop up.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Price said:


> i have a question about this, everyone seems to be talking so bad about it, Does it actually harm the fish in any way?
> 
> (i dont have any nor have i seen any so dont think im supporting it)
> 
> *Also isnt this like glofish? dianos that have flourescent color*?


Kinda

But from what I understand glo fish are genitically engineered with jellyfish dna. So that's kinda different.

But then what do i Know *old dude


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

Ah okay just wondering I don't want any that have been Ratliff but I was thinking about glofish, to me I like naturally awesome looking fish which most all fish to me look pretty cool. To me a pink heart on my fish would be kinda weird haha


----------

